# Conflicted about the barn



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Could it just be this time of year? 
I agree that it's not completely ideal but if she's getting plenty of hay to munch and keep her tummy full I feel it's probably ok...
But I could be wrong! Haha


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

My horse is out in a pasture. He stands around waiting for his hay. He is supplemented with hay because it is a small field and we do not want him to get the grass down too much. It is only grass hay, nothing yummy like alfalfa. So he does not even eat the nice fresh grass that much like you would think a horse would. In my opinion don't worry about the lack of grazing as long as he has lots of grass hay to munch on, so his need for chewing is satisfied.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. She seems happy and she's still gaining weight so I guess I'll just see how it goes.


----------



## anna13 (Jul 29, 2009)

It's fine if there isn't grass. As long as there's plenty of hay, she'll be fine. Grass is like a luxury.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My horse isn't in a grass pasture either. I compensate by hand grazing him after our rides for about 15 minutes, or let him sneak some grass while we're out trail riding. He seems happy with his hay. I guess food is food, just some tastes better than others.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

My horse is also out in a no-grass pasture. I live in FL, so its sandy as well, but they offer free choice tifton as long as rain isn't in the forecast. I'm not too disappointed though, the grass that grows in Florida isn't exactly top quality for grazing. But I do hand graze him when he's well-behaved out on the "front lawn" which has grass.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've noticed that it is common at boarding facilities to have no pasture. They just have too many horses to keep it lush...

I'm sorry...

If it makes you feel any better I will pull mine off the grass probably at the end of this month and they won't get to graze again until probably Late April / Early May...


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, that's exactly how I feel about this place I am looking at bringing Bali out to. It's in California, where I am going to college, and he's used to rolling hills of pasture in colorado... I feel bad, but no one rides him at home, and I feel he'll have a better life with more attention vs. grass...


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

My horse is in a pasture with one other horse that they literally mowed through in a couple days. They get ALOT of hay to compensate for the lack of grass to graze on. They're both fat and perfectly happy to just chew on grass hay.

At the barn where I ride, they have 2 huge pastures (mares and geldings) for the horses in the summer months, but the rest of the year they are on drylots and just get more hay.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

My horse was never on grass until she moved to the UK. Always did fine. Doesn't really matter so long as they get plenty of hay. Lots of places, i.e. the entire Western US, don't even have the luxury of good green grass unless they can afford a huge water bill and have the environmental awareness of your average golf course manager.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

> It's fine if there isn't grass. As long as there's plenty of hay, she'll be fine. Grass is like a luxury.


To us, grass may seem like a luxury, but to horses, it's a necessity. A natural horse is a healthy horse, and horses naturally eat grass. It's certainly not the ideal set-up. I wouldn't want to keep her there permanently. Just my opinion.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Nutrients in grass are not consistent. Moisture, fertilizer, etc.

Hay should be more even keel for their digestive tract.

Would I like more pasture - oh yes. But until I hit the jackpot, we need to be happy with what we have!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Show Barns*

It seems to be a common issue at a lot of barns. Most facilities now our days are focused on making the big bucks on lessons and show horses and horse owners more so than outdoor horse care. In my books, all horses need to have time out to pasture, something that's nto handy for most barns. 
Pastures are a money waster because its space that could be used as paddocks(therefor more money per horse), and not all horses can go int he same pasture which means you have to accomadate that(again paddocks beign better as it's one horse per spot).

Most barns are over crowded and some are not well cared for. It's a real shame because most horses now our days are viewed more as showing machines more so than an animal that needs to be cared for properly.


----------



## chevysmum (Sep 30, 2009)

When I first moved my horse to the training facility where he is now I felt terrible that he had like NO grass in his paddock and he is out 24/7. They gets tons of great hay, he is nice and plump, I hand graze him every other day for 30 minutes. It is just sad to see him pretty much standing in the same place and not grazing like I know he would like. Too many horses, not enough grass. It does bother me, which is why I make a point to hand graze him at least every other day. Makes me feel better. Not my first choice for a permanent setup.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I hear you. Just doesn't seem right without grass to graze on. It's so sad to see them just stand there.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Here in southern California, I am just happy to find a pasture on a flat surface!  It's ridiculous how UN horse savvy people who build and manage barns are it seems like... :-/ They need grass, but there are many things that they need before grass that we have to settle for- you know?


----------

